# Hymer overcab beds - are they really comfortable?



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry about this :roll: . As a newbie and prospective Hymer first time buyer, I need to know whether the overcab beds are a comfortable proposition. We have looked at a variety of models and are drawn to the 644 type models with a double bed/ garage under. I feel that if we were sure that the pull-down bed was comfortable, we might go for some of the slightly smaller 5XX models. Brownhills sales people aren't the best to advise I suspect!

Also we keep getting advised to buy used as it is unlikely that our first choice will be the right one. We will have to go for a used Hymer, but how reliable are they? We want a LHD for Europe but may feel safer with a post 2000 model. However if earlier models with low mileages are likely to get us about without problems, then it may be better to go for these for our first motorhome. Presumably selling on won't be a problem. We started looking at smaller motorhomes (beginner's caution), but soon relaised that Hymer A classes would suit us better for longer period European holidays. Any advice most welcome. We can't store the van at home and it will have to go into storage, so size is not really a problem.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Hymer overcab beds are comfortable. And many have adequate headroom. I would advise you check there is suitable ventilation.

The biggest downside is the clambering gymnastics.

Dave


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi there.

We are on our 2nd Hymer,
The overcab bed is really comfortable, thick solid (but not hard) foam, similar to memory foam.
The bed drops down to near waist height so gym-elastics not to bad
We sleep better in the van than at home.

We bought from Deepcar Motorhomes in Sheffield, they have a good range of 2ndhand vans, most of which they import themselves from Germany.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer overcab beds*

We have a B564 and would echo what George and Angie said. Really comfortable. However, it can get a bit stuffy in hot weather, and maybe air-con would help if you're heading for southern Europe.

Pard


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Overcab beds*

We both sleep better in our Hymer overcab bed than we do in our expensive bed at home !

Personally speaking, I think I'm happier with my "old" Merc 640 than I would be with a post 2000 version. The quality seems to have been better, and if you can find a good one which is relatively low mileage you may never need to buy another !

Smick


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

we have a 644, the overhead is quite comfy, but gets a fair bit warmer than the rear bed area.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto about stuffyness. We do have a roof vent above the cab on our B584 but it does get warm. My missus loves the overcab and it is very comfy. I do tend to sleep on the 3rd bed as being over 6'1" my feet do tend to push on the fabric around the overbed and also being 17 stone+ feel I may be putting undue strain on the mechanism :naka: 
Johnny F


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

We (wife and I) have a V Reg (2000) B524 purchased from Deepcar at the end of last year. A Class - not too big - we love it. Very good service from the company both before and after purchase by the way. Two major trips so far; the French Alps at minus 18C and Southern France at plus 38C. Extremely pleased with the overhead bed and echo comments gone before. The roof vent above the centre of the van does away with any stuffiness problems and we don't consider "gymnastics" access a problem - if anything it's good for the "60 plus" muscles - but we're glad we had the rear three-quarter bed as well. Not only is it useful when one of us wants a rest during the daytime, or is not feeling all that good, but it also comes in useful when the weather is really hot, although we find a 240v ordinary desk top oscillating fan operating off a 150W inverter solves most overheating problems


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes it is surprisingly comfortable and mine is a 2004 version. Go for it you won't have any regrets


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies - very good of you. It is hard to judge when in a dealer's. Deepcar sounds the place to go. It isn't too far for me. 

Is there much difference driving the longer Hymers to the shorter versions? Presumably they are the same width but would they lose out on manoeuvrability? 

Does the width limit sorties into continental towns? (I'm thinking of some Spanish villages!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yeh, don't go to Hymer UK in Preston as they are **** :cussing: :xcensoredx: 
Johnny F


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

We imported a 1993 534 from Germany in May. Have been out in it loads so far. Drop down bed is great. We have the roof vent which really helps when it's hot. 
Why not think about importing from Europe? We paid far less (£4000) than anything we could find here. I went to Deepcar but wasn't very impressed personally, constantly tried talking me out of importing and we found the older vans hadn't been cleaned and stank!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Overcab bed*

I find that with the 640 manoeuverability isn't an issue. It has a fantastic turning circle, and we have never yet been stuck anywhere. I just look at Cornish lanes, think to myself, "Can a milk tanker get down that?" and if he can - I can !

So looking at the Spanish villages, the only consideration might be the overhead obstructions, and really tight corners. (I did bring down an overhead power cable once, but it was temporary lash up). Really it is amazing where you can get with one, if you're prepared to concentrate hard.

Smick


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

One point not mentioned yet; the shorter (ie < 6m) vans usually go a *lot* cheaper on ferries, and don't stick out as much when you park in Tesco's  

Paul


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Not sure about that I paid £70 return on Sea France for a 7m 74 van


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Overcab beds*

No, nor am I - I paid £62 for a 6m 65

Smick


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Useful comments again. As it appears that the overcab bed is comfortable, then we might not be so concerned about having to have another fixed bed further back. While I particularly like the 644 (I think) with the transverse double bed, I must admit I did like some of the layouts (544 possibly) with the bar layout and the large longitudinal sofa. Mind you these were at Brownhills in Newark where most were fairly recent and RHD, neither of which we are likely to want. Interesting about the quality of the pre-2000 model. It may be that we can be less concerned about age and more about the exact layout we want, the condition, the history and the price! Thanks again for your help - the one on importing was interesting. I'll look into it. I suppose Germany must be awash with them. Hope I won't carve up too many Spanish villages when I do get one!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry to read 'mangothemadmonk' has such a low opinion of Hymer UK in Preston. We've bought 2 vans from them over the last 6 years and the service has been fine - and gets better every time I go. On each occasion the new van was delivered on time - probably because they keep a stock. Any faults have been fixed without a murmur and some minor faults fixed without me asking (these at no expense to me). All servicing has been carried out to my satisfaction. 

I sometimes go away in my Hymer just for a good night's sleep as well! In addition to the comfy bed (you have to get the right pillows to get the desired level spine), you can achieve complete darkness with the blinds closed. Ah bliss, I'm yawning just thinking about it.

I have to say though, the bed in my previous Arto was even better!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's maybe worth mentioning to a newbie that the overhang behind the rear wheels of any van can catch you out manoeuvering in a tight space. Pull the front end in a tight circle and that rear end will swing out and catch you and any nearby hard structure unawares. Voice of experience? Oh yes. One does tend to learn from the cheque writing though.

Pard


----------



## 94323 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Hymer Overcab beds*



smick said:


> We both sleep better in our Hymer overcab bed than we do in our expensive bed at home !
> 
> Personally speaking, I think I'm happier with my "old" Merc 640 than I would be with a post 2000 version. The quality seems to have been better, and if you can find a good one which is relatively low mileage you may never need to buy another !
> 
> Smick


Hi Smick

I know I'm going off subject here but I noticed you have a similar van to the one I am considering buying (Our first motorhome).
We have been looking at a 1998 Hymer Starline 640, Mercedes, RH drive, Manual, 50k miles (hope to get for about £23k). 
It is the ideal layout for us, with a good lounge and separate shower.
Can you give me any advice or info to help me make up my mind? It is either the 640 or a 2000 B544 which has no shower no aircon and is LH drive.
Have you had any problems with the 640, what consumption, reliability etc.(we drive steady 60/65mph)
Any advice very welcome. 
Regards
Mike


----------



## 98670 (Apr 15, 2006)

In our 1994 B544 we discovered three problems with the overcab bed:

1) gas struts weak - need regassing, so very hard to move the bed back up
2) foam knackered after 12 years, so very soft in the middle, but not at the - being replaced at the moment
3) no bed slats, the foam just sat in the 'tub', so little support, and condensation problems under the mattress - fixed by installing a set of beechwood slatting system. I know new Hymers come with slats - did they not in the mid 90s?

So after all that, hopefully the bed will be comfortable with the new foam. I can imagine it was great when new, as new Hymers are now.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

hi peter, just read your forum re- hymer 644 pull down bed, i have a 644 and the front bed is superb as everyone has said but a little bit warm in very hot weather ( 40ish in spain ) but the rear permenant bed is excellent and is always ready for use, mine is a n reg and takes us to spain- france- portugal no problems whatsoever and size has never been a problem to us and we wild camp quite alot, i am thinking of selling mine and buying one slightly bigger but it will be another hymer for sure, contact me if you need any further info, ken
PS we paid £58 return to dunkerque this year with norfolk line


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*Turning over in a Hymer drop down bed*

Hmm, all this talk of Hymer drop down beds has got me thinking.

Ros and I tried one out in the showroom whilst choosing our first van and felt that we would wake each other up simply by turning over in bed, because it swayed/moved around so easily. I'm a light sleeper and had visions of being woken every half hour by The Navigator in Chief WMBO.

Were we right? Are there any light sleepers out there who can give (not too) personal feedback on drop-down Hymer beds?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There is no movement in them when they are down. Mine is as stable as the one I sleep in at home, but maybe a bit comfier.
Johnny F


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi
We have had three Hymers from Deepcar, a 644 then a bigger 694 and now a slightly smaller 680, all great and we love the suspension bed, even sleeping in it sometimes on the driveway if we want a good nights sleep.
Size is no problem we have been everywhere in ours. T
he 694 with twin rear axels had less overhang so was easier to keep an eye on when turning tight corners.
Can't praise deepcar enough and my parents have just bouight their first motorhome from them too.
James


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Overcab beds*

Apologies, Runningman, have been away to the deep south, and Herman the German has been eating miles again. Only just got back to read this post.

This last trip, because we needed to get there, it was foot through the floor time, and came out with 23.6 mpg. Has been very reliable so far - only a radiator sensor in 18,000 miles, though we did have an oil leak fixed when we first got it.

Still think the 98-2000 Merc is better than the later models as cabinet work seems to be better, and they seem more robust. We keep looking at others, but we still haven't found anything to beat it for our purposes.

Smick

PS Let me know if you get it !


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter. if you are thinking of importing have a look at the following sites, the first in Belgium, the second in Germany.
We have spoken to a lot of people who have imported vans and reckon they have saved anything from £6000 to £13000. I can only assume these savings are on new vans as prices for used vans seem very similar to the UK prices, unless they leave a lot of room for haggling

http://www.campirama.be/eng/idcamp001.htm
http://www.duerrwang.de/englisch/frameset.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## 100499 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hymer Overcab Beds*

Have recently bought a secondhand 1997 E510. Low mileage and fine condition. This one also imported (at 4 years old) by Deepcar, we bought privately from the second owner. 
Excellent bed, vent overhead works well. Sneeking in under 6m it makes the cheaper ferry tolls, just paid £40 Dover-Calais P&O 1 way. Having a 'day bed' available is really nice too. 
E510 layout basically the same as the current B584.


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,
Speaking from my own experience my drop down bed in my S640 (98 model) is the most comfortable I've ever slept on anywhere ! As for ferries I have always used Norfolk Line and have only stated that it is a Motor Home and never been asked what length it was.
Personally I wouldn't go to HymerUK (Preston) if they paid me to!!!
Good luck in your purchase, Guerrero.


----------

